

Homeopathic Products Recalled for Containing Actual Drugs - tokenadult
http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/homeopathic-products-recalled-for-containing-actual-drugs/

======
Pitarou
Please share this with your friends. It's a great chance to show people what a
dangerous scam homeopathy really is.

~~~
ars
No, it won't do that. First people will just say this was an accident or a
mistake and learn nothing at all. You will just look like chicken little.

Second homeopathy isn't dangerous - call it that and you will be the boy who
cried wolf (I'm in a fable mood today I see).

And third it's not really a scam, it's a placebo. Placebos work very well, and
there is an unfulfilled place for them in medicine. (Sorry, can't think of a
fable for the third point.)

~~~
EliRivers
_Second homeopathy isn 't dangerous_

People who believe in it choose it over medicine that might actually work. If
you've got a cold (and you're not in precarious health), no harm done.

Otherwise, here's a list (including deaths) that actual medicine could have
done something about ;
[http://whatstheharm.net/homeopathy.html](http://whatstheharm.net/homeopathy.html)

------
ars
> Homeopathy is bunk. It is 100% pure unadulterated pseudoscience.

No. It is a placebo. And a very effective one. People don't realize how
effective placebos actually are.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
...or a completely ineffective one, advertising itself as effective. Its fraud
at the very least.

------
cyberjunkie
The homeopathy 'medicines' had unintentional effects in this case I presume.

------
JoeAltmaier
I thought this was going to be an article in the Onion!

